# Compliment for pine?



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

I love to pair 2 contrasting woods in a project. This can give wonderful visual effects…subtle or dramatic. However, I've always done this with hardwoods. I'm curious if anyone has paired pine with another wood in a project. What are your suggestions for a nice complimentary woods to use in a project with pine?

Josh


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Pine seldom gets any respect…........


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've paired pine with oak in the fireplace


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I use pine as a "chameleon" since it stains (and paints) so well. Sometimes it is the lightest wood of a blend, but other times I make it the darkest (or other) of the mix.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

walnut


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Two examples of Pine and Mahogony. 
.......................................... Pine and cedar looks good also, In my opinion, and they are both softwoods.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I think pine and sassafras look good together.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Pine and Black Cherry is amazing.. my mother in-law has a bedroom set, sorry I don't have pictures.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My desk clock is SYP and walnut scraps. It looks fantastic… Will post photos later…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I made this cribbage board with pine, trimmed with sapele and oak dowels…i loved the complementing colors


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Yew. It is also, like pine, a softwood. A soft contrast.


----------



## DrJosh (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I love the many examples of pine paired with various woods. I will very likely try some of these combinations myself in future projects.


----------

